# Innokin Iclear 16d



## Hein510 (13/5/14)

Ok so I've been sort off quiet on the forum these last couple of weeks, so here's a short little review on a new product I received the other day.

Iclear 16D by Innokin


This tank has been a joy! I opened it up and filled it with some Lekka Vapors Strapple Mint. Now I also have a 16B which I personally adore among the smaller tanks but this 16D has really been amazing, easy to see how much you are filling, easy threads on the base and tank and easy to grip when opening.

The 16B and 16D coils are interchangeable, well its basically the same damn coil, but this 16D feels a bit better than the 16B for me, JA I know it looks like a normal iclear 16 but I think it out performs most bigger and more expensive clearos on the market to date. 

Ok so its running with a 1.5Ohm coil so even on a standard NON-variable ego battery this thing just chucks vapour. Flavour is awesome, and I'm going out on a limb here, and I would say the flavour is better than my Aerotank. Even after I put a new fresh coil in the Aerotank I still couldn't believe this EL-CHEAPO's flavour is better than the Aerotank. The TH is good and solid, not the hardest TH out there but still gives a lekka thump.

Where this little beaut really impressed me is at 15W, vapour and flavour is just awesome and the vapour started to go slightly hotter. Almost feels like sucking some luke warm coffee through a straw.

I really really love this clearo and will be using it for a long time next to my 16B, even my Kayfun hasn't seen to much action from me since I got this clearo.

All and all I say to Innokin, 10 out of 10 boys, you may have messed up the 30 and 30B but you really came back and made up for it with the 16D!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/5/14)

Good review

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Thank you for sharing your views @Hein510
I have such an appreciation for these little basic Clearos.

@BhavZ, have you tried this?


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/14)

I had the original iclear 16 top coil and hated every minute of it, flavour was muted, vape was way too hot.

I had the iclear30s and found the same thing, flavour muted.

My impression came that innokin clearo's just were not up to scratch.

But I will give the iclear 16d a go and see if they have improved their product range.


----------



## Gizmo (14/5/14)

The only thing I have found is that the coils dont last unfortunately, 2 weeks if you lucky..


----------



## mohamed (14/5/14)

I can vouch for the 16d ..this little tank changed my view on bottom coil tanks...been using this one exclusively for a while now. Flavour is good .vapour production is excellent...would prefer a airier draw though.still a damn good tank...and this tank will be batched with the itaste clk soon ..innokins take on the spinner battery with passthrough charging.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

out of all innokins attys I think this one is the best. it is however longer in length then your nomal evods and the like

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (14/5/14)

Ja it says 2ml on the side but I got around 2.5ml in there, so it looks small but it takes about as much liquid as the fatter tanks

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (14/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> The only thing I have found is that the coils dont last unfortunately, 2 weeks if you lucky..


I have found I get about a week more than my Kanger coils.


----------



## Hein510 (14/5/14)

mohamed said:


> ...and this tank will be batched with the itaste clk soon ..innokins take on the spinner battery with passthrough charging.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Its also coming with the DRV that can run at 20Watts


----------



## annemarievdh (14/5/14)

Grait review @Hein510, the difference for me between the iClear16d and iClear 16b (even thou they use the same coil) is the iClear16d gets hotter to the touch than the iClear16b. I think it has something to do with the design of the bottom peace were the coil goes in to. 

But.. I love them both


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

still doesnt beat an evod tho. lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (14/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> still doesnt beat an evod tho. lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


No ways!!! hahahahaha!!! neva going E-vod again.


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

okay i think i'm gonna give my 2c here  i picked up a Innokin 16B from a little vendor @Allan made me aware of, it vaped great for 2 days and then coil buggered out on me (i.e. i'm bringing all my coils to the vape meet, hopefully you guys will be able to help / show me to fix all of them up nicely) then i got the aspire BDC from vapeculture this week and it's also a nice vape, slightly tight draw, but decent though. BUT NOTHING beats my two little evod tanks i got from this forum - i absolutely LOVE them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (14/5/14)

tell them lizzie. evods are just the best

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> tell them lizzie. evods are just the best
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Until you try the Mini Protanks!


----------



## Allan (16/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Until you try the Mini Protanks!



Not sure if I agree. Find there is something off with the flavour. Lots of vape but almost metallic.

Will bring to the meet and see if there is something wrong with it?


----------



## BhavZ (16/5/14)

Allan said:


> Not sure if I agree. Find there is something off with the flavour. Lots of vape but almost metallic.
> 
> Will bring to the meet and see if there is something wrong with it?


If you are referring to the mini protanks some have reported that they get a metallic taste due to the drip tip. Give it a try with the plastic drip tip and see if that still happens.


----------



## Allan (16/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> If you are referring to the mini protanks some have reported that they get a metallic taste due to the drip tip. Give it a try with the plastic drip tip and see if that still happens.



Is that the same as the MPT3?


----------



## BhavZ (16/5/14)

Yip both the mpt2 (version 2 - most common one) and mpt3 are the mini protanks and they have interchangeable drip tips.


----------



## Allan (16/5/14)

I will have to find someone at the Cape meet who can help me on that one


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

nice review @Hein510


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

Allan said:


> I will have to find someone at the Cape meet who can help me on that one




@Allan, when I first tried the mPT2, I also got a metallic taste. Eciggies actually sellotaped a standard black plastic drip tip on the box in case people complain about the metallic taste. I switched to that and the flavour was much, much better, no metallic taste whatsoever. Since then I use plastic or delrin type drip tips on all my vape gear, not just the mPT2 etc.


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

Good product, but I prefer the Kangertech clearos. Flavour is a bit plasticky for me. If you want a no fuzz clearo, this is the one.


----------

